# Spline cutting jig



## Gareth00 (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm a beginner. Could anyone direct me towards a video or plan (preferably both) to help me make a spline cutting jig, please?


----------



## JFobare (Dec 27, 2009)

I hope to make one similar to Smitty's/David's jig here…http://lumberjocks.com/projects/59266
Hope this helps…
Joshua


----------



## Gareth00 (Jan 1, 2012)

Thank you Joshua. That certainly is a thing of beauty. I hope I have the skills to make something like that.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

Gareth, here's the one I use:


----------



## Gareth00 (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks Rance, I reckon I can manage that. The backer board prevents tear-out?


----------



## bobsmyuncle (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm not one to spend a lot of time on a jig. Mine is a piece of scrap plywood and a piece of scrap 1×4. Similar to Rance's, but I don't use a lot of 2×4s.

I mitered the 1×4 about in the middle at 45 degrees.

Glued the 1×4 pieces onto the face of the plywood with the back of one at 45 degrees to the edge, and 90 degree center angle. Let the glue dry.

Set up your rip fence and put the plywood against it. Rip your slot. Adjust the fence and repeat. Done.

Toss the jig in the can or stash it away where you can find it again.


----------



## doncutlip (Aug 30, 2008)

you could also enter 'spline cutting jig' in the search box, you'll get tons of results - but the first one posted here is one of the best


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

Gareth, Here's an example of tearout.










Having a zero insert plate on your table saw, or a sacrificial fence on your miter gauge can prevent this. The backer board on the spline jig serves the same purpose after you cut several slots in the jig and it is no longer tight up against the sides of your TS blade. Google Tearout for more information.

Here's another example:


----------



## FaTToaD (Oct 19, 2009)

Here's the one I made, I use it all the time. It's similar to Smitty's minus the stop blocks:

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/34220

I didn't include the stop blocks because I just clamp piece of scrap to the jig itself. Most of the stuff I cut on it is small enough I just hold it in place with hand pressure.

One tip though, I have found that I get much better results if I push the piece through the blade, lift the piece off the jig, then pull the jig back through the blade. That way you won't mess up the kerf if it moves on you slightly. And since I hold mine in by hand, it's bound to happen at the worse time.

If I was gong to make a new one, I'd have a replaceable backstop to prevent tearout. Just a little tearout can ruin the look of the splines.

Hope this helps, let me know if you have any questions about my jig.


----------



## Gareth00 (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks once again to all who responded. I'm making the jig next weekend.


----------

